# Are Cartier Watches any good?



## Good Morning Sir!

I am torn between Omega and Cartier. What I want is a watch for life really, something elegant and well built. I was considering the Cartier Tank Francaise Auto vs Seamaster or Speedmaster.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/opinions-please-jlc-vs-cartier-479812.html

This thread should answer your question.


----------



## Watchbreath

They wouldn't be around this long if they produced 'schlock'.


----------



## Speech

are cartier any good? 

Simple answer this one. No. no ifs no buts, vintage Cartier have some beauties, but modern, just no. 

Cartier are a purveyor of fine jewellery, that became famous for damn near bankrupting the English royals, they are not a watch manufacturer really.


----------



## Watchyman

I can only say that nowadays Omega as a brand is sort of turning into something like Cartier: 
You have to to a boutique to see them, they have now fine jewelry, leather goods, cologne, etc.
Apparently Omega is pursuing that business model.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Speech said:


> are cartier any good?
> 
> Simple answer this one. No. no ifs no buts, vintage Cartier have some beauties, but modern, just no.
> 
> Cartier are a purveyor of fine jewellery, that became famous for damn near bankrupting the English royals, they are not a watch manufacturer really.


Have you missed Cartier's recent in-house movements? I think people are going to be surprised in the future with Cartier emerging as a fine watch manufacturer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMuscato

I've always thought of Cartier tanks as the epitome of class, when it comes to wristwatches. Despite two of them, when I think of Omegas, I think of astronauts and James Bond. Cartier makes me think of Jackie O. I think perhaps the only classier watch than a tank is a Calatrava, but then, I'm biased!

If you want an elegant watch for life, get a Cartier; the fewer complications, the classier (minute & hour only is as classy as you can get).

Collection:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/hello-new-here;-warning-lots-photos-491280.html

If you've never read it, you might enjoy this book. It's tongue-in-cheek, but spot-on:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/175-0477006-3207554?a=0671792253


----------



## StufflerMike

Speech said:


> are cartier any good?
> 
> Simple answer this one. No. no ifs no buts, vintage Cartier have some beauties, but modern, just no.
> 
> Cartier are a purveyor of fine jewellery, that became famous for damn near bankrupting the English royals, they are not a watch manufacturer really.


A bit uninformed regarding the latest developments.



> are cartier any good?


In a nutshell: Yes.


----------



## The Bluffer

It depends on who you ask, obviously. Omega would be stronger in the movement department, but cartier has them on looks and history. Theoretically, cartier produced the first man's wristwatch and still makes it today (santos). Both should last you a life time, and are styled as such. I have my mother in law's cartier and her mother's omega, my husband has his grandfather's omega and a recent one. All are in perfect condition.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

The Bluffer said:


> It depends on who you ask, obviously. Omega would be stronger in the movement department, but cartier has them on looks and history. Theoretically, cartier produced the first man's wristwatch and still makes it today (santos). Both should last you a life time, and are styled as such. I have my mother in law's cartier and her mother's omega, my husband has his grandfather's omega and a recent one. All are in perfect condition.


Cartier have started to manufacture their own movements. Being a subsidiary of Richemont they have a wealth of movement knowledge available to them. I wouldn't be surprised to see their movements rival and surpass Omega in the future.


----------



## Watchbreath

I would say Cartier leads in the movement dept., they used a wide range from Piaget, JLC, GP, ETA, Piquet, Renaud et Papi and their own.


The Bluffer said:


> It depends on who you ask, obviously. Omega would be stronger in the movement department, but cartier has them on looks and history. Theoretically, cartier produced the first man's wristwatch and still makes it today (santos). Both should last you a life time, and are styled as such. I have my mother in law's cartier and her mother's omega, my husband has his grandfather's omega and a recent one. All are in perfect condition.


----------



## thekwaze

The trouble with Cartier is they make too many crappy looking watches along with a few beauties, which has somewhat sullied the reputation.
Someone commented to me the other day that he thought Cartier were Chav watches??
Anyway, in my opinion the most classic to own is the Panthere.
I remember over 20 years ago when I happened to see a monochrome picture of Keith Richards and became intrigued by the magnificent style of watch he was wearing, which he mentioned he had won in a bet with Jeff Beck.
I'm no Richards fan, but to cut the story short, a few months of hard saving and £2.5k the lighter I had my first Pathere - not the ostentatious all-gold version like Keefs, but the 2 band midsize. After 20 years and about 3 stone I've since changed to the larger size. 
I have quite a few tasty watches including Rolex, Breitling and a rare Tiffany Submariner....no, not the Rolex version, but one that looks similar but is made by Tiffany & Co.
Anyway, the point I was going to get to is that overall the watch that gets admired the most is the Cartier Panthere.
A vintage Rolex will hold it's value better due to the mythical...err myths that surround that name.
Movement-wise - The panthere keeps time to about a few seconds a year and my Wifes Santos about the same, because they're quartz. I don't think the Panthere was ever available as a mechanical movement, but the Santos maybe if you can find an old one?


----------



## Watchbreath

The Panthere has been out of production for about 6 years and pretty much replaced by the Tank Demoiselle. When the 
word got out, we couldn't keep a pre-own in stock, especially a 3 row. So it's gonna have to be the pre-own market.


thekwaze said:


> The trouble with Cartier is they make too many crappy looking watches along with a few beauties, which has somewhat sullied the reputation.
> Someone commented to me the other day that he thought Cartier were Chav watches??
> Anyway, in my opinion the most classic to own is the Panthere.
> I remember over 20 years ago when I happened to see a monochrome picture of Keith Richards and became intrigued by the magnificent style of watch he was wearing, which he mentioned he had won in a bet with Jeff Beck.
> I'm no Richards fan, but to cut the story short, a few months of hard saving and £2.5k the lighter I had my first Pathere - not the ostentatious all-gold version like Keefs, but the 2 band midsize. After 20 years and about 3 stone I've since changed to the larger size.
> I have quite a few tasty watches including Rolex, Breitling and a rare Tiffany Submariner....no, not the Rolex version, but one that looks similar but is made by Tiffany & Co.
> Anyway, the point I was going to get to is that overall the watch that gets admired the most is the Cartier Panthere.
> A vintage Rolex will hold it's value better due to the mythical...err myths that surround that name.
> Movement-wise - The panthere keeps time to about a few seconds a year and my Wifes Santos about the same, because they're quartz. I don't think the Panthere was ever available as a mechanical movement, but the Santos maybe if you can find an old one?


----------



## Speech

the new in house are over rated imho and will have teething problems galore, plus they will blatantly only use them in a few high end pieces just to prove their existence then keep on churning out the same old crap for maximum margin. To be honest, they don't need the watch making, people who are likely to buy it won't be interested in a watch really, they will be interested in cartier (at least that is the typical marketing strategy for loads of these jewellery houses). I honestly think they will just be another tag heuer type of thing, putting the el primero in one or 2 pieces but for the most part just throwing in an ETA... albeit a higher quality richemont equivalent...


----------



## Watchbreath

So, what's your background with Cartier?


Speech said:


> the new in house are over rated imho and will have teething problems galore, plus they will blatantly only use them in a few high end pieces just to prove their existence then keep on churning out the same old crap for maximum margin. To be honest, they don't need the watch making, people who are likely to buy it won't be interested in a watch really, they will be interested in cartier (at least that is the typical marketing strategy for loads of these jewellery houses). I honestly think they will just be another tag heuer type of thing, putting the el primero in one or 2 pieces but for the most part just throwing in an ETA... albeit a higher quality richemont equivalent...


----------



## Speech

I don't work for Cartier nor Richemont, but I know the industry. Do bare in mind my conclusions are purely speculative, but based on Richemont's other brands, plus how they have used Cartier in previous strategies, I would be surprised if we see a dramatically improved Cartier in terms of low complication pieces. 

If you know something I don't however fair enough.


----------



## HPoirot

For me, if a watch can tell time, it's Good.

But to answer your question, if a Cartier watch catches your eye, go for it!

I believe that the *BEST* watch is the one that makes you happiest. (and tells the time)


----------



## Watchbreath

|> Been saying that for years.


HPoirot said:


> For me, if a watch can tell time, it's Good.
> 
> But to answer your question, if a Cartier watch catches your eye, go for it!
> 
> I believe that the *BEST* watch is the one that makes you happiest. (and tells the time)


----------



## Classy12

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am torn between Omega and Cartier. What I want is a watch for life really, something elegant and well built. I was considering the Cartier Tank Francaise Auto vs Seamaster or Speedmaster.


Cartier is a fine watchmaker but if I were you I'd get the omega seamaster (only the aquaterra), it's a beautiful watch from a popular family with omega's in house co-axial movement, a very underrated timepiece that is sure to be valuable some where down the line.


----------



## Kayakman

*Yes,Cartier watches are nice,only if they are older ones and have the EWC movements.*


----------



## Stensbjerg

They are both well build and will show you the time in a lifetime
I think the Cartier Tank is more elegant then Seamaster and Speedmaster so I would say go for the Cartier.

But try them on and see which one make you most happy and go with that,
and don't forget to show us your choice.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

Cartier and Omega aren't even comparable in my eyes. I'd pick Cartier.


----------



## wasteoftime

Omega equals tag. And Cartier are fashion woman watches. Get a panerai.


----------



## Jack Hamner

What about Cartier AND Omega???


----------



## Janne

wasteoftime said:


> Omega equals tag. And Cartier are fashion woman watches. Get a panerai.


Panerais are for vertically challenged people with motion challenged lips. That inject male hormones


----------



## mzcloud

Omega watches definitely have a better movement. Especially the automatic movements, I was told by many that they head to the repair shop quite a bit and is not very accurate. Omega is taking a step ahead with improved movements. Cartier is more of a fashion/jewelry type watch. 

Depends what you like, in the end its only about the look of the watch and what you like. I really like the Cartier Ballon Bleu with leather strap


----------



## Watchbreath

Does that include the Piaget, GP, JLC and others that Cartier uses?


mzcloud said:


> Omega watches definitely have a better movement. Especially the automatic movements, I was told by many that they head to the repair shop quite a bit and is not very accurate. Omega is taking a step ahead with improved movements. Cartier is more of a fashion/jewelry type watch.
> 
> Depends what you like, in the end its only about the look of the watch and what you like. I really like the Cartier Ballon Bleu with leather strap


----------



## aznseank

All in all, I would say cartier is better than Omega. 

History: Cartier wins (1st wrist watch, cant beat that)
Movement: Cartier wins (the only innovation that Omega has is the yet to be proven co-axial escapement and that 8500 caliber.. not too impressive)
Brand recognition: Cartier wins
Chic magnet: Cartier wins (Girls love Cartier...they love Rolex...Omega was the name of their sorority)

**Bromance: Omega (you can start up a nice conversation with the other guy who has an omega speedmaster on a black leather strap at the bar and talk about going to the moon..or you can talk to the punk kid across the club with a used Omega seamaster and witness his pathetic attempt to be james bond with his Honda Civic parked outside)

I was just joking...Omega is truly a bang for your buck. It is a solid watch at a reasonable price. But if you procure an omega, people will ask you "why didnt you get a rolex?" People see omegas as the lesser versions of Rolexes, whereas in the case of Cartier, their better counterpart does not exist. (Perhaps Piaget, but not many people know high-end brands) 

Stick with Cartier. I'd say either the roadster chrono or ballon bleu. Beautiful pieces. But seriously, with that money get a Rolex sub.

Cheers


----------



## barbudo

I'm planning to get a good watch for my other half for a meaningful forthcoming anniversarial event. For visual aesthetics, it has to be Tank, it's elegant, functional, cool, feminine, with that payload of historical kudos that comes with a brand like Cartier. However I get stuck on the fact that the guts of the watch are ersatz. It's like buying a sports car with a milk-float engine under the bonnet. I also don't like paying through the nose to prop up a luxury goods firm, when there might be better products out there for half the price, built by a real person with personal passion and craftsmanship. My problem is, with men's watches, I can identify half-a-dozen small watch brands producing really attractive watches with all the bells and whistles that put, for me, Rolex, Omega et al in the shade. Are there equivalents for ladies watches? I like plain, simple, strong design, nothing butch, but with enough heft to suggest seriousness. Something that you can wear sailing and to dinner, that you can take camping or to the races. You get the picture. Any pointers?


----------



## Watchbreath

Baume & Mercier - Hampton Milleis, Classic or Diamant.


barbudo said:


> I'm planning to get a good watch for my other half for a meaningful forthcoming anniversarial event. For visual aesthetics, it has to be Tank, it's elegant, functional, cool, feminine, with that payload of historical kudos that comes with a brand like Cartier. However I get stuck on the fact that the guts of the watch are ersatz. It's like buying a sports car with a milk-float engine under the bonnet. I also don't like paying through the nose to prop up a luxury goods firm, when there might be better products out there for half the price, built by a real person with personal passion and craftsmanship. My problem is, with men's watches, I can identify half-a-dozen small watch brands producing really attractive watches with all the bells and whistles that put, for me, Rolex, Omega et al in the shade. Are there equivalents for ladies watches? I like plain, simple, strong design, nothing butch, but with enough heft to suggest seriousness. Something that you can wear sailing and to dinner, that you can take camping or to the races. You get the picture. Any pointers?


----------



## StufflerMike

My wife has been happy with Rolex










and Cartier as well


----------



## barbudo

I love that Rolex, and the Cartier is just mad. The Baume & Merciers tick many of the right boxes, but are still cursed by a quartz mechanism. However, I can see a consensus building over the horizon - girls like a quantifiable, reliable label behind their jewellery, functionality be damned (or guaranteed!)


----------



## barbudo

Funnily enough, I was flicking through the FT this evening and both our eyes happed contemporaneously on a nice timepiece on page 9. 'I like that,' she said. 'Me too.' 'Well, what is it?' I found the passage in the text.'Eureka,' I said. 'You "can choose from the minute repeater - £273,500 - or a split-second mono-pusher chronograph - £334,600." 'That does sound rather expensive, darling,' she said. 'Well, if we sold the Bentley, and the Carrera, and the Range...,' I muttered, with a sliver of cruelty - I knew she could barely contemplate the school run without the Range. (Secretly, I would have loved to shift those hunks of steel - ever since I read my friend Twigger's book about his trans-American canoe trip, I'd been nursing this fantasy about building a birchbark (or similar) canoe, but there was never any bloody space in the garage.) 'I'm not sure,' she said. 'I suppose I don't really need a watch.' 'Or, we could let Alberto (butler) and Josephine (nanny) go for the foreseeable. We were talking about down-shifting, after all.' 'I don't know,' she said. 'It's all getting rather complicated. Why are you turning your computer on? Alberto's just called us for supper yada yada...' But anyway, I guess Patek P is a possible, if it wasn't for the vomit-inducing advertisements...


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: A quartz is not a "curse".


barbudo said:


> I love that Rolex, and the Cartier is just mad. The Baume & Merciers tick many of the right boxes, but are still cursed by a quartz mechanism. However, I can see a consensus building over the horizon - girls like a quantifiable, reliable label behind their jewellery, functionality be damned (or guaranteed!)


----------



## JoeChristmas

wasteoftime said:


> Omega equals tag.


Yes.



> And Cartier are fashion woman watches.


Very good point.



> Get a panerai.


Eh??? You had me until that inexplicable last line....

--JC


----------



## barbudo

Watchbreath, Not that I know a great deal about watches, but doesn't it stick in the craw a little when you're paying upward of a couple of grand for a watch to know that the innards are the same as what you'd find in a Casio? I'm not trying to be a horse's arse here, just devil's advocate. I would be very interested to hear your Quartz defence - am I missing something? (don't reply 'Brain/Good taste etc etc)


----------



## Watchbreath

No, you can say that about the Patek Philippe - Twenty-4 as well and that one is lot more than a couple of grand.


barbudo said:


> Watchbreath, Not that I know a great deal about watches, but doesn't it stick in the craw a little when you're paying upward of a couple of grand for a watch to know that the innards are the same as what you'd find in a Casio? I'm not trying to be a horse's arse here, just devil's advocate. I would be very interested to hear your Quartz defence - am I missing something? (don't reply 'Brain/Good taste etc etc)


----------



## Janne

I have nothing against Quartz, but it does upset me when I see the pricetag.
In 2009, X-mastime, I wanted to buy my wife a new watch. She loved the look and feel of a Patek Nautilus. We decided to buy it. But pulled out when the sales person told me that he would ask the watchmaker to replace the battery for a fresh one.

Quartz in a PP??????

The salesperson told me that the movement is made entirely by PP etc etc.
B****hit.

She got a PAM instead


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, shocking and I was very surprised when I first saw on.


Janne said:


> I have nothing against Quartz, but it does upset me when I see the pricetag.
> In 2009, X-mastime, I wanted to buy my wife a new watch. She loved the look and feel of a Patek Nautilus. We decided to buy it. But pulled out when the sales person told me that he would ask the watchmaker to replace the battery for a fresh one.
> 
> Quartz in a PP??????
> 
> The salesperson told me that the movement is made entirely by PP etc etc.
> B****hit.
> 
> She got a PAM instead


----------



## morningbell

Janne said:


> I have nothing against Quartz, but it does upset me when I see the pricetag.
> In 2009, X-mastime, I wanted to buy my wife a new watch. She loved the look and feel of a Patek Nautilus. We decided to buy it. But pulled out when the sales person told me that he would ask the watchmaker to replace the battery for a fresh one.
> 
> Quartz in a PP??????
> 
> The salesperson told me that the movement is made entirely by PP etc etc.
> B****hit.
> 
> She got a PAM instead


I am pretty sure this was a quartz version of the nautilus which was discontinued.


----------



## novedl

some of the responses in this thread baffles me. cartier is responsible for creating the concept of the wristwatch(the santos), they currently make their own movements, and are well regarded in the industry.
i guess only on watch forums are they treated as schlock.


----------



## Watchbreath

..


novedl said:


> some of the responses in this thread baffles me. cartier is responsible for creating the concept of the wristwatch(the santos), they currently make their own movements, and are well regarded in the industry.
> i guess only on watch forums are they treated as schlock.


----------



## Hammondo

Watchyman said:


> I can only say that nowadays Omega as a brand is sort of turning into something like Cartier:
> You have to to a boutique to see them, they have now fine jewelry, leather goods, cologne, etc.
> Apparently Omega is pursuing that business model.


what load of rubbish! Nothing like Cartier or their apparent business model....now if you want to talk about Omega trying to elevate their brand, then yes, I believe they are. Frankly, they should be ensuring their watches are sold at strict prices and not sold at vastly reduced prices by numerous ADs. Now they are moving towards finer materials and in-house movements they might capture another niche in the market. Cartier IMHO are becoming a very serious watch producer and they have some exquisite pieces, but alas, most of them far too feminine for me!


----------



## Stensbjerg

The both make OK watches and with the right care they will last a life time
but non of them is high-end,go with what you like


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: None, check out a Tank Louie Cartier XL or a Tortue XL Tourbillon Chonographe Monopoussoir and 
maybe a Rotonde Jour et Nuit. You might have a change of mind.


Stensbjerg said:


> The both make OK watches and with the right care they will last a life time
> but non of them is high-end,go with what you like


----------



## Stensbjerg

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: None, check out a Tank Louie Cartier XL or a Tortue XL Tourbillon Chonographe Monopoussoir and
> maybe a Rotonde Jour et Nuit. You might have a change of mind.


Sorry not high-end IMHO non of these change that
in my world it take a hole lot more to then a few complications to be called high-end


----------



## Lencoth

Stensbjerg said:


> Sorry not high-end IMHO non of these change that
> in my world it take a hole lot more to then a few complications to be called high-end


Maybe your world is different from ours then.......


----------



## Stensbjerg

I know quit a few that think the same as me
you can get Chinese watches today with Tourbillon do you also consider them high-end??


----------



## Lencoth

Stensbjerg said:


> I know quit a few that think the same as me
> you can get Chinese watches today with Tourbillon do you also consider them high-end??


The question asked a few posts back was, are watches like a Tank Louie Cartier XL or a Tortue XL Tourbillon Chonographe Monopoussoir High-End. I say yes to that.


----------



## Stensbjerg

I only responded to the choice between Catier and Omega
I said they both make OK watches that with the right care will last a lifetime and none of them is IMHO high-end brands 
then you said I maybe was in a different world,maybe you are right.:roll:


Complication can make a watch high-end
but they can't make a brand high-end alone (many dosen't have the same prestige today as in the old days)

ALL THIS IS IMHO.


----------



## Renisin

Yes, both are high-end!!! They will last as long as your over paid JLC!!!!! And much longer than your highend Seikos!


----------



## Stensbjerg

Can you also see when they gonna stop 
and when I can order time at my watcher maker to get them fix right now also

Thanks just came home from work in need of a good laughter
Omega high-end:-d
Cartier high-end:-d
Seiko MM as a high-end watch :think:
JLC as a overpaid brand:-d

I think you really got it wrong this time.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Willll,if they want respect they better stop selling their brand at Costco.


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: They don't sell through Costco, Costco is a reseller.


Dancing Fire said:


> Willll,if they want respect they better stop selling their brand at Costco.


----------



## Time Exposure

The finish on my omega is pedestrian. 

The finish on my Cartier is jewel-like. It has an ETA-based movement. None of my numerous ETA-based watches have needed repair beyond routine service.

Two of my Omegas have needed multiple repairs each.

Respect the Cartier.


----------



## Stensbjerg

I have a lot of respect for Catier and the way they brand,they are good quality and have some icon design
but I think it is wrong to call them high-end from what I have read they don't make complications/movements them self.

As a member of Richemont they have a nice know how bank to take from and I think that's fine no need to do things twice, 
just think it is good to keep a clear head about how they do things before we go crazy and say high-end


----------



## Watchbreath

"Wrong to call them high-end", well, that kinda puts you in a tiny minority.


Stensbjerg said:


> I have a lot of respect for Catier and the way they brand,they are good quality and have some icon design
> but I think it is wrong to call them high-end from what I have read they don't make complications/movements them self.
> 
> As a member of Richemont they have a nice know how bank to take from and I think that's fine no need to do things twice,
> just think it is good to keep a clear head about how they do things before we go crazy and say high-end


----------



## Stensbjerg

I'm OK with being in a tiny minority (been there many times)
maybe it is because I'm from europa I know I'm not the only one that see Cartier like I do


----------



## Renisin

The reason Mr.Stensberg thinks so highly of JLC is because he owns one, I think if he had some other watch he would be saying the same thing! Mr. Stensberg, JLC is one of the top tier watch brands, and in many other people's opinions so are the likes of IWC, Cartier! In my opinion and I am sure many others will agree, A.Lange and Son is light years ahead of JLC!

P.S. I do find you very entertaining, and am glad we can exchange ideas! You probably turn your nose up at brands such as Stowa, but I find them to be a breath of fresh air in a rather stuffy room!

Ren


----------



## Stensbjerg

As I have said before "in here" I think IWC make both luxury and high-end watches
and L&S is ahead of brands like AP,VC,PP and JLC but it requires you read it to know it off course.

I think we can agree in that you (Renisin) don't know me well a enough to know were my nose is,
and in the fact that when you say IWC I just say JLC.


----------



## Lencoth

Stensbjerg said:


> .when you say IWC I just say JLC.


Yawn.


----------



## tim_s

Yawn - I think this word sums up almsot the whole thread. They both make some great watches, this is a fact that almost none of the thread particpants can deny. Are they comparable? - almost not at all, I would say that hardly any of each brands watches would compete head to head for customers. Whether or not they are high end doesnt even matter - I think you must take each brand on its merits and both have plenty!


----------



## Stensbjerg

tim_s said:


> Yawn - I think this word sums up almsot the whole thread. They both make some great watches, this is a fact that almost none of the thread particpants can deny. Are they comparable? - almost not at all, I would say that hardly any of each brands watches would compete head to head for customers. Whether or not they are high end doesnt even matter - I think you must take each brand on its merits and both have plenty!


I agree but Cartier and JLC don't have the same merits
all it takes to know that is to sit down and read about both brands.

I think Yawn says more about the sender then the receiver
other then that no comments .


----------



## Watchbreath

|> |> I used sell both and like them both.


Stensbjerg said:


> I agree but Cartier and JLC don't have the same merits
> all it takes to know that is to sit down and read about both brands.
> 
> I think Yawn says more about the sender then the receiver
> other then that no comments .


----------



## tim_s

sorry i actually was referring to the original comparison - between omega and cartier. i actually find the comparison between JLC and Cartier more legitimate. given Cartier dont have in house movements unless you are looking at their new Calibre watches but the fact is that a lot of their movements come from the "high end" club and from what i have seen the finishing on their watches is excellent. i think their market is more fashion concious people instead of purist WIS but nonetheless they undeniably make excellent watches as do JLC and Omega! one thing i will say about Cartier is I think sometimes their pricing seems high - especially compared to brands like JLC who i think represent great value when side by side with their competitors.

I think the OP must consider if he wants a smart dress watch or a more functional sporty one because depending on which bucket he falls into i would be looking at one brand and not both of these!


----------



## Stensbjerg

Don't get me wrong I also think Cartier make some nice watches
JLC and Cartier just don't do the same things well.

Cartier has a very strong world wide well known brand
JLC is a great movement maker and has a strong innovation (just look at what they show us almost every year)


----------



## prerid

I am planning to buy the new in house movement Calibre. Its a fine watch, right size, right design, right everything. A watch for a life time. Cartier is poised to make a great impact on the watch making industry just like Mont Blanc has done with some new complications. Definitely a brand to have. Also Cartier has a rich history in jewellery and some other luxury goods. Omega's history is also impressive, but limited to watches imho. Cartier surely portrays an image of exclusivity and prestige.


----------



## Stensbjerg

No doubt that Cartier is one of the strongest brand world wide 
in all industrialized countries people know what Cartier is.


----------



## Watchbreath

I once had customer who knew only Rolex and Cartier, Omega - woz dat!


Stensbjerg said:


> No doubt that Cartier is one of the strongest brand world wide
> in all industrialized countries people know what Cartier is.


----------



## Stensbjerg

Watchbreath said:


> I once had customer who knew only Rolex and Cartier, Omega - woz dat!


Exactly my pointb-)


----------



## dantan

Cartier is a serious Watch brand.

Yes, their Jewellery and other items sell extremely well, that's why a lot of people view them as a Lifestyle brand or a Fashion brand, but Cartier does have real heritage in the horological world.


----------



## murokello

Nowadays they are a serious contender with their own in-house movements.


----------



## gogeo

I've owned both and prefer Cartier...having said that, Cartier is first and foremost a Jewelry company.


----------



## Micro

JoeChristmas said:


> Yes.
> 
> Very good point.
> 
> Eh??? You had me until that inexplicable last line....
> 
> --JC


I think he meant get a JLC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

dantan said:


> Cartier is a serious Watch brand.
> 
> Yes, their Jewellery and other items sell extremely well, that's why a lot of people view them as a Lifestyle brand or a Fashion brand, but Cartier does have real heritage in the horological world.


 Dan, did you knowingly rez a seven year old zombie thread?:-d



murokello said:


> Nowadays they are a serious contender with their own in-house movements.


I'd argue that they were a more serious contender with CPCP than they are with their new push towards in-house. CPCP was truer to the brand, and the history of high end watchmaking, than the new play they're making. I was very sad to see it fade.


----------



## dantan

MZhammer said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier is a serious Watch brand.
> 
> Yes, their Jewellery and other items sell extremely well, that's why a lot of people view them as a Lifestyle brand or a Fashion brand, but Cartier does have real heritage in the horological world.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, did you knowingly rez a seven year old zombie thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did!
> 
> I am determined to regain my crown as king of resurrecting old threads!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ruthless750

Cartier Tank is a nice watch with great design and a square case


----------



## StufflerMike

Ruthless750 said:


> Cartier Tank is a nice watch with great design and a square case


Wow, this is really an extraordinary comment. On your way to match the 100 posts requirement ?


----------



## PJ S

^
Now, now, Mike… don’t be so cynical.


----------



## Ruthless750

stuffler said:


> Wow, this is really an extraordinary comment. On your way to match the 100 posts requirement ?


I've been a member for 5 years why not?

Accumulated 20+ watches


----------



## whineboy

Ruthless750 said:


> I've been a member for 5 years why not?
> 
> Accumulated 20+ watches


Then how about some intelligent commentary and not just those recent silly blurts







(for example, "That looks cool I like it")?


----------



## whineboy

On my way to becoming a master of double-posting, duh.


----------



## Ruthless750

whineboy said:


> Then how about some intelligent commentary and not just those recent silly blurts  (for example, "That looks cool I like it")?


hmm, I'm the type that if I don't have much to say, I don't.....

Sorry OP your post is getting muddied by the unrelated discussions.

I still like the Cartier Tank as it is different from the usual round case watches and I'm a big fan of JLC Reverso (both were designed to be worn while playing sports). 
a Renault tank was used as a design inspiration for the watch.....It wears very nice, but I did sell mine for possible JLC Reverso Duoface :-d


----------



## Dapuma

I really did not like the Santos in person. I was considering the large version since the date is a requirement, and it was way o bulky. The gold was very pale and didn’t “pop” like in the renderings. I expected to like it and was very disappointed.


----------



## richn

They're pretty solid pieces, its kind of a preference thing. I prefer Omega myself.


----------



## N8Allen

I LOVE mine.... I believe they have bested Rolex at the diver watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PlusEquals

I know, it has been a long time...
But I happen to wear a Tank Francaise Automatic Steel everyday. I simply love it. Before that, my everyday watch was a Santos Galbee Quartz in Steel/Yellowgold (yeah, well: I was young).
It has some scratches from wearing (doors don't always open/close, as I envision...?).









I am thinking about buying a Reverso Duoface (probably the limited DuoDate), which is largely, because I want a bigger timepiece with a second dial) or a Tank Americaine.

The date changing mechanism doesn't work properly anymore and after 6 years, the watch needs a service (incl. replacing the seal and cleaning the bracelet), but otherwise I have really enyoyed the watch. For me, the dial, the bracelet and the overall design were the reason to buy it.


----------



## jjuvz

Kayakman said:


> *Yes,Cartier watches are nice,only if they are older ones and have the EWC movements.*


When you say nice you mean they keep their value? Aesthetic of a watch comes both from the inside and the outside. Nice is relative but they are considered luxury watches even though they are a jewelry Maison.


----------



## Watchbreath

Sure a lot of 'zombie posts' on the forums these days.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Watchbreath said:


> Sure a lot of 'zombie posts' on the forums these days.


It is a catch-22. If people create a new thread addressing a topic that has been discussed before, people yell, "Use the search function!" If they resurrect a thread, they are criticized for "zombie posts." In this case, PlusEquals makes a substantive contribution to this thread by sharing his experience of a Cartier as an everyday wearer. Not sure why the criticism.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Tohono Rat said:


> It is a catch-22. If people create a new thread addressing a topic that has been discussed before, people yell, "Use the search function!" If they resurrect a thread, they are criticized for "zombie posts." In this case, PlusEquals makes a substantive contribution to this thread by sharing his experience of a Cartier as an everyday wearer. Not sure why the criticism.


Ditto.

To the OP point, I always found Cartier watches to be overpriced. Severely overpriced.

Although not mentioned often enough, Cartier has a tremendous history in watchmaking (not just jewelry), yet what they have been doing over the past few years, in particular to the Cartier Tank models is just a disgrace.

Trying to increase sales at all cost by placing a cheap quartz movement into their best and most relevant historical design is... tasteless, at best.

Get a Jaeger-LeCoultre instead! You'll never regret the decision!


----------



## Watchbreath

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Ditto.
> 
> To the OP point, I always found Cartier watches to be overpriced. Severely overpriced.
> 
> Although not mentioned often enough, Cartier has a tremendous history in watchmaking (not just jewelry), yet what they have been doing over the past few years, in particular to the Cartier Tank models is just a disgrace.
> 
> Trying to increase sales at all cost by placing a cheap quartz movement into their best and most relevant historical design is... tasteless, at best.
> 
> Get a Jaeger-LeCoultre instead! You'll never regret the decision!


Yep, "severely overpriced," in currencies that have no real value.


----------



## blakestarhtown

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am torn between Omega and Cartier. What I want is a watch for life really, something elegant and well built. I was considering the Cartier Tank Francaise Auto vs Seamaster or Speedmaster.


The answer lies in which model you are trying to buy from either brand.
Recently they have been producing in-house movements and plenty of beautiful pieces with complications.
It is all about context.
If you were to ask me to choose between a Speedmaster manual wind or a Cartier with an eta movement.
I'd choose Omega.
I personally own a Cartier Roadster XL Chronograph. I only bought it because of the way it looked and
the watch personally means something to me. If you are looking at it from a strict horology point of view.
That watch is complete garbage. 
They fitted it with a $200 eta  and the finishing is sub-par, to say the least.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Watchbreath said:


> Yep, "severely overpriced," in currencies that have no real value.


Agreed.

But wait. If the currencies have no value, then being overpriced is no longer an object to the purchase.

Hold on a second.
Have we just found a rational justification for buying more watches? LMAO


----------



## Ls9009

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am torn between Omega and Cartier. What I want is a watch for life really, something elegant and well built. I was considering the Cartier Tank Francaise Auto vs Seamaster or Speedmaster.


I have a Cartier Roadster GMT in my collection and its a nice watch but I think a bit dressy for everyday..I prefer one of my Omega's or one of my knock about stainless watches. Just one mans opinion


----------



## RyCheDay

Cartier watches are great.....for women 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Watchbreath said:


> Sure a lot of 'zombie posts' on the forums these days.


It's because of the recommended reading threads that pop up on the new format.

90% of them are ancient relics and people don't check when the OP started it.


----------



## Watchbreath

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But wait. If the currencies have no value, then being overpriced is no longer an object to the purchase.
> 
> Hold on a second.
> Have we just found a rational justification for buying more watches? LMAO


Might be the subject of a thread, 'How many out there have purchased a watch with 'redeemable' currency'? That is,
legal tender for lawful money.


----------



## UberDave

RyCheDay said:


> Cartier watches are great.....for women
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This opinion is wrong.


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

I wouldn’t mind a Crash, but not sure how hard they are to get.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> I wouldn't mind a Crash, but not sure how hard they are to get.


Ahaha. Good sense of humor.

Indeed, the Cartier Crash is in iconic design. Would love to add that one to my collection.

Too bad they are simply unobtainable.


----------



## zsazsa

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I am torn between Omega and Cartier. What I want is a watch for life really, something elegant and well built. I was considering the Cartier Tank Francaise Auto vs Seamaster or Speedmaster.


Hardly the most original take but like any brand -- it's a watch by watch thing in my opinion. Various iterations of the tank and Santos are undeniable. There are some of them that just seem like jewelry. But that's true of ever mark...


----------

